# Wanna start a nano reef!!!



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

so guys i wanna start a nano, like 10 gallon salty. so what do i need for it?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Go 20 if you can help it. Bigger better. Try to find a tank that is more 'wide' than tall.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

hey. i actually dont wanna do big cause i like it small and simple. wanna do a nano 10 gallon reef. 
do u know what filtration and lighting to use?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Well... there in lies the problem. It's saltwater; simple in marine aquariums is not simple like in freshwater. 

Ok the basics: Filtration is done by live rocks, and macro algae which are both helped along by a good source of flow. So minimally besides the tank you will need:

1) Powerhead: like koralias, tunze, etc...
2) Live rock, possibly 20 to 25lbs worth of it in your ten gallon. 
3) Macro algae like cheato/ codium/ caulpera (depending on which type - be careful with caulpera)

Other basic things:
4) Salt
5) Refractometer - simple, clean and accurate. Far better than a hydrometer.
6) thermometer

There will be lots more but those are the very basics imo. As soon as you start, you'll quickly learn things you 'need' tend to accumilate in the marine hobby more so than in the freshwater side of things.

Live rock will take a good portion of your tank space up that's why I recommended getting a 20. But nice things can also be done in a ten. Just try to get a tank that is wider than is tall. Also, with a 10 gallon, remember you have to be very very careful of the bio load. That includes the clean up crew. Other wise, you risk a crash. So basically you can have 1 maybe 2 fish max, a few snails and if you chose to 1 or 2 crabs. 

**edit** If you decide to add corals, remember they're animals, so they are another addition to the bio-load.

Also, before you do anything, do your research, as always.

Last but not least. "Simple" in saltwater does not necessarily equate to "cheap". Once you jump in you'll learn .


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

To add to Cypher's reply you will want to get water chemestry monitoring kits (Ph, Alk, Nitrate, Nitrite, Amonia are the minimum ones). With only a 10Gal tank you will need to keep track of these almost on a daily bases as 10Gal of water can change rapidly and kill everything in the tank. That's why bigger is better.

I have a 34gal and if something goes wrong the water parameters can swing pretty rapidly leaving you with very little time to adjust, and simply changing all the water is NOT an option in Salt like it can be in Fresh.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks for the info. i got a 10 gallon with incandescent hood. i will use 2 coralife mini powercompact 50/50 bulbs. i also got a aquaclear 50. heater i also got. just need the basic saltwater equipments . thanks for the info guys.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

do i really need a protein skimmer or i can just use a power filter(Aquaclear 50)?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Sam, I would suggest you read up ALOT, if you still think ordinary fw filtration like the ones you mentioned and canister filters are going to do filtration for you in saltwater.

Go to nano-reef.com lots of info there.

Quick answer is no - regular filters do nothing for saltwater. Frankly, I'm not sure you've read our posts now that you've asked this question. Protein skimmers - are 'optional' depending on how much livestock you chose to keep. Other than that, you REALLY, REALLY need to go do your reading/ research first if you don't want to learn things the hard way.


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

You can modify that filter into a refugium and it would be much more beneficial to your tank. I'm still a noob myself but started a 10g Nano reef a month ago and did the same thing (although we used an AC70).


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

There is just one problem with AC - there create bumbles, splashes( if you put more sponge there, it will be storage for the constant ammonia). Was in this story before. You can use it as refugium, but not as mechanical filter for the SW, They do nothing for the biological filtration

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Cypher said:


> Last but not least. "Simple" in saltwater does not necessarily equate to "cheap". Once you jump in you'll learn .


My 5 gal is SUPER easy to take care of.. BUT no corals. It cost me about $150 for the set up. Once you add corals to the mix that is a TOTALLY different ball game.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Did you read the thread "So you want to keep a nano tank?"


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Did you read the thread "So you want to keep a nano tank?"


thanks for the info, yes i did was very helpfull but wanted some info from u guys.


----------

